# Rescue center stolen my cat



## TobiasM (Mar 16, 2021)

I really don’t know what to do, a local ‘rescue center’ has stolen one of my beautiful cats, will not give her back and has instead rehomed her and no authority will help, I’ve had her from 8 weeks old, she is now 6


----------



## Natrc (Jan 6, 2021)

TobiasM said:


> I really don't know what to do, a local 'rescue center' has stolen one of my beautiful cats, will not give her back and has instead rehomed her and no authority will help, I've had her from 8 weeks old, she is now 6


I think we need a little more background info here. Was the cat surrendered to the rescue centre after being lost for some time? Or did the cat just go out one day and ended up in the centre?

Regardless, if you have any proof of ownership of the cat, i.e. insurance documents, microchip paperwork (if chipped, but given this post I suspect the cat is not) or any document that ties that cat to yourselr and can prove the cat is yours then take up the matter with the police. The rescue will normally take all steps to ensure the cat is not owned before adopting out, so in future a microchip (if not chipped) would be ideal.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Natrc said:


> I think we need a little more background info here


I think so too. But I just read someone in a state, her microchipped cat taken to vet who told the finder to take it and release it in a certain area (did not give out the owner's home address, quite rightly) which was near where the owner lives. I thought a vet was meant to keep the cat safe until the owner collected it, otherwise makes a nonsense of wasting money on getting it done. It will be difficult to prove ownership without a microchip number, unless the cat has some distinguishing feature. How sad.


----------



## TobiasM (Mar 16, 2021)

Calvine said:


> I think so too. But I just read someone in a state, her microchipped cat taken to vet who told the finder to take it and release it in a certain area (did not give out the owner's home address, quite rightly) which was near where the owner lives. I thought a vet was meant to keep the cat safe until the owner collected it, otherwise makes a nonsense of wasting money on getting it done. It will be difficult to prove ownership without a microchip number, unless the cat has some distinguishing feature. How sad.


She is microchipped, however the vile woman in charge refuses to hand her back, as to the situation leading up to it, a dog walker though she was a stray cat (no collar but micro chipped) informed the center, they came round scooped her up quite roughly, my pregnant partner approached her and demanded she put her down, she said no I'm rescuing her and taking her to said shelter, I went there with the papers to claim my cat back but now they deny all knowledge yet there is a poster for her adoption in the window


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

TobiasM said:


> She is microchipped, however the vile woman in charge refuses to hand her back, as to the situation leading up to it, a dog walker though she was a stray cat (no collar but micro chipped) informed the center, they came round scooped her up quite roughly, my pregnant partner approached her and demanded she put her down, she said no I'm rescuing her and taking her to said shelter, I went there with the papers to claim my cat back but now they deny all knowledge yet there is a poster for her adoption in the window


 Certainly take a photo of the poster before it gets taken down. Have you contacted the microchip company to ask their advice or phoned your vet? If the vet has her microchip number could he/she not contact them? My vet has my cats' numbers, but I must admit, they never asked me for them, I made them write them down. Same with insurance company, they never asked for the cats' chip numbers. I read so much stuff like this, and quite honestly, it makes a mockery of bothering to get your cat microchipped. Do you think it is possible that the people at the rescue didn't bother to scan her? The fact of not having a collar is neither here nor there, mine don't have collars but all are chipped. I'm guessing you are not in this country (from the way you spell center)?


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2021)

This sounds very odd 
When I found a thought to be stray who had no microchip they waited seven days in case the owner turns up and they always scan chips

what rescue centre is this?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sel said:


> what rescue centre is this?


I don't think in this country from the spelling of centre/center.


----------

